# Giant Lafree



## Phaeton (13 Oct 2018)

Still looking for a cheap bike for the wife to see if I can get her back into cycling, see a Giant Lafree for sale £200 what's the gotcha's I need to look out for, only thing I can find is a glowing review on pedelecs saying they are the best thing since sliced bread, but no longer made.


----------



## Cycleops (14 Oct 2018)

For that price it does sound suspiciously cheap but that could be because it needs a new battery which could cost you more than the asking price. Even so could be still worthwhile.


----------



## Pale Rider (14 Oct 2018)

Phaeton said:


> Still looking for a cheap bike for the wife to see if I can get her back into cycling, see a Giant Lafree for sale £200 what's the gotcha's I need to look out for, only thing I can find is a glowing review on pedelecs saying they are the best thing since sliced bread, but no longer made.



One of the first crank drive ebikes with a Panasonic motor that is famously reliable.

It runs 24 volts, so may not feel very perky compared to modern 36 volt motors, but assuming Mrs P is not massively overweight it should do the job.

A tired battery is a concern on any second hand ebike.

Spare packs are still available, even if the price might bring a tear to your eye.


----------

